# new albino cory cat displaying/mating ritual?



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

My new cory cat, went to my supposed female as soon as he was netted out of the bag. And he has been following her around ever since. He shivers his entire body, and swims practically right in her face. She doesn't seem that bothered by it, but I have never seen this kind of behavior before. So what is this new guy doing?

BTW I got kuhli loaches and they are hiding. 

Oh and rather than bug you all with a new thread I will just edit this to ask here. I am interested in buying a african featherfin catfish. And what from I have heard at the lfs and on the web, it mostly sounds like these fish are very peaceful, except the line of peacefulness seems to go into a gray area when speaking of neon tetras. Most tetras do seem to be compatible but neon tetras. is this true? Also how would they do around african dwarf frogs. I cannot find an answer to that also.


----------



## steelzuk (Aug 4, 2010)

One of my Bronze Corys does the exact same but to all the fish, at first I though they were fighting but no damage is being done the other fish just swim off


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Your Cory is being a fishslut. Mine do this almost daily. If they do a "T bar" and she rubs up against the glass then the result would be fry. She lays her eggs on the glass. She may lay them on other things too so it won't just be glass. They also just do this a lot because they can LOL, nothing comes from it. That's why I call them fishsluts.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

lol obsidian. I havent noticed her do this since.. But w/e it was funny while it lasted


----------

